# Lionel G scale Atlantic 4-4-2, need specs



## rhands (Jun 5, 2014)

I have lost the leading truck attachement arm for this locomotive. Never mind how that is possible, just believe me, it is. I would like to fabric one out brass, might even be better. It is a simple piece to replicate if I knew the dimensions and the distance between the two holes. Anybody want to help out here. Thanks

R Hands 

PS This is a sweet running engine and after adding 2 lbs of lead it is has the required traction, Without the lead it would not pull its own shadow


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

rhands;

You may want to read this thread and post your query within. Since the gentleman who started the thread is extensively reworking one of those same locomotives, he may already have the dimensions you need.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/85921-lionel-4-4-2-atlantic-mod-log.html

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

And espically read about adding the additional zip ties to the motor mount, your axle gears will thank you.


----------



## rhands (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## mendoFrank (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for this question/ thread/ and referral. Our club has one sitting on a siding for all to see because it is such a “good looker”. It brings lots of questions from guestsx and the opportunity to inform others about trains in general. It has always been planned to dig into it to add the much needed tract I’ve weight- and possibly convert it to battery/ rc with sound and smoke. Learning tricks and tips regarding this loco is much appreciated. 
No such thing as a silly question.
One idea begets another.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Hope your club gets thier Atlantic going. While I dont swap out the plastic wheel sets for metal(why fix what isnt broken). I will be putting Revolution RC and battery power in mine, along with some extra weight, extra zip ties on the motor and hope someone offers 3d printed metal side rods/valve gear for this engine in the future. I am just very very careful how I pick up the engine to not touch the valve gear parts. I have seen one that had the Aristocraft C16 8 driver power chassis swapped in to make a PRR H class Connie, looked really good. Mike the Aspie


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

R Hands, Check with Tom Jonkhout over on FB. He might have the spare parts you are looking for.
https://www.facebook.com/tom.jonkhout.5?fref=gs&dti=1586119918305638&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

. This is the one Rex constructed for me. Jack


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

bdp3wsy said:


> View attachment 52010
> . This is the one Rex constructed for me. Jack


 looks great!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry it took so long to answer your ? but just saw it. 2 5/8" or 66.6mm


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*front truck holes*



rhands said:


> I have lost the leading truck attachement arm for this locomotive. Never mind how that is possible, just believe me, it is. I would like to fabric one out brass, might even be better. It is a simple piece to replicate if I knew the dimensions and the distance between the two holes. Anybody want to help out here. Thanks
> 
> R Hands
> 
> PS This is a sweet running engine and after adding 2 lbs of lead it is has the required traction, Without the lead it would not pull its own shadow


 2/5/8" or 66.67 mm


----------

